# Water Leak From Rear Skylight



## rolobilly (May 7, 2011)

Hi all,

My Adria Twin has a leak in the rear skylight, I am going to remove and refit the skylight. 

Has anybody had this problem with the rear skylight ?

I would like advice as to what sealer should be used to refir the skylight and what cleaner and prep is required.

Peter


----------



## Mrplodd (Mar 4, 2008)

Be VERY careful when re-tightening all of the screws that clamp the two halves together, the plastic lugs are very thin and they go brittle after a while and its VERY easy to give them the last little tweak and SNAP  !!! 

If it was me I would be thinking of paying a workshop, that way the worry is someone elses, and if it doesnt re-seal its not you who has to have another try !!!

(been there, done that, learnt me lesson the hard way. A new rooflight is EXPENSIVE !!)


----------



## tonka (Apr 24, 2006)

Mine leaked on a year old Autotrail... However went back to factory for them to re-do....
Seem's ok so far but keeping a watch on it. !!


----------



## rolobilly (May 7, 2011)

Thanks all very helpful


----------



## rolobilly (May 7, 2011)

Thanks all very helpful


----------



## rolobilly (May 7, 2011)

Thanks all very helpful


----------



## Easyriders (May 16, 2011)

Ours leaked, too. We posted about it here:

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftopict-134142-.html

We finally had it properly fixed by Mike at a great workshop called MPI Campers in Ruthin, north Wales. http://www.mpicampers.co.uk/

They do van conversions, and all types of repairs, and they really do the job properly, taking photos at each stage. They build up the corrugations in the roof, using plastic strip, to create a completely flat surface on which to mount the rooflight. This is the only way to make a permanent seal, so you'd think Adria would do this, but they don't.

Of course, MPI campers may be too far from you, you don't say where you live. But a good van conversion workshop like them should be able to help, or you could attempt the job yourself.

Hope this will help.


----------

